
Are Dads the New Moms? - lambtron
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304451104577392261536405038.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read
======
paulhauggis
"do something as antifeminist as doing the dishes or the laundry."

Stop assigning things like washing the dishes to a gender. In a marriage, you
work as a team and split those things up.

I also find it funny that women only pull the feminist card when it involves
something they don't want to do. When it involves paying on a date (most women
still want the guy to pay) or being treated like one of the guys (There was a
women on here awhile back that wrote a bot involving not being offended (and
I'm not talking about being harassed), it's a different story.

